# your TANKS & DETAILS!



## saminur (Apr 11, 2010)

hey guys put your tank and the general details of it on this thread.
tank size,filter, heater, substrate, decorations and fish. 8)
PICTURE please!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

there is already a spot for that, check out the "your tanks" section
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/


----------



## saminur (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, but there is only a few members tanks.
i opened this thread to see most of the members tanks.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no, there are a ton of members' tanks there
some people might oblige and want to post on this thread, but i was just directing you to where you can easily find this and not have to rely on people posting here or have to wait.

you can also search by member name, size tank, stock list, all the way down to substrate and heater


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Another place you can find tank pics, though not much else, is the "rate the tank above you" thread, 105 pages of mostly recent tank pics. I am also interested in seeing pics on this thread, just wanted to show you another place, not kill your idea because I think the your tanks section doesn't seem to be very elaborate in terms of established tanks.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i do feel compelled to post here, but none of my tanks are really done imo, so it's hard to want to show them off, but if you want a quick way to see tank RIGHT now, shoot over to the my tanks and take a peak, until this thread takes off and fills up


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

ok here is one of my closest to being complete, i just took a couple of quick shots


















Details
55 gallon (48"x12"x21")
metal stand
standard dual 24" hoods, unknown dual 18" 15 watt t8's, planning to move up to dual 48inch t8 soon
~ 30lbs PFS
~ 175 lbs of river rock (toned down from 250)
200 watt tetra heater
ac110 and emperor 280
zilla power center with built in digital timer (a must have when running multiple equipment and light fixtures, coral life also makes one)

Stock:
5 Labeotropheus Trewavasae (Zimbabwe), 4 Cynotilapia sp. 'Mbamba' Mpanga Rocks


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

My 125


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Two really nice looking tanks!


----------



## saminur (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah!
now this what we are talking about. =D> 
but i don't have my camera now so my tank pic is going to be late.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *mg426*,

Nice tank, is there some kind of built in background structure in the corners? Or what is on the corners of your tank?

In addition, What type of filtration do you have? GPH?

What are your dimensions? the tank looks huge, bigger than a 125g.

Nice work, thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

225 gal. tank. 40 gal. wet/dry sump at 2400 GPH, 1 FX 5 can filter. T5 lighting. All male Haps and a group of Demasoni. The tank is about half stocked at this point.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. The background and some of the rocks ( the ones in the middle) are DIY Styrofoam and cement. The Filtration is a 40 gallon sump system WET/DRY. The best I can figure is that I am running around 650 gallons through the sump. I use Bio balls and two layers of 50 micron filter pads along with GFO in a two little fishes reactor to keep Phosphates in order.I have about 35 fish and they get fed every day. This system has really worked well I have NO nusiance algae. And the tank is a 125. thanks again


----------



## saminur (Apr 11, 2010)

nice tanks.
very nice haps.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

solgood's tank is so natural!


----------



## saminur (Apr 11, 2010)

come on people. get the pics coming. :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Great tank pics guys! :thumb:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

saminur said:


> hey guys put your tank and the general details of it on this thread.
> tank size,filter, heater, substrate, decorations and fish. 8)
> PICTURE please!


46 gallon bowfront with Marineland LED Lights/Moonlights and two biowheels. Recently changed to sand.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

Its a 40 gallon Sea Clear Acrylic tank with an Orbit Lunar PC for lighting, a Rena XP2 and XP1 for filtration with a Hydor Inline heater, as well as a 9 watt UV Sterilzer plumbed inline. The substrate is pool filter sand, and the hardscape is about 90 lbs of Texas Holey Rock, Lace Rock, and Petrified Wood. Planted is anubias, anubias nana, java moss, java fern, and some unknown crypt. The tank has been set up and stocked for about a month now


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is my 220gal. Mbuna Tank








This tank has been set up now for about 8 months. Tank is an Oceanic 220gal. 84" x 24" x 24" pre=drilled with corner overflows. DIY stand and canopy, DIY 40gal. long sump tank, Mag 12 return pump, DIY Durso stand pipes, Fluval 405, Rena 200w heater, Hagen 300w heater, Rena air pump, Coralife 48" x 2 T5 Colormax, DIY cold cathode moonlighting, DIY styrofoam and Drylok background, river rocks, and pool filter sand.
Stocking
4 Metriaclima Zebra Long Pelvic 1m 3f
3 Labidochromis caeruleus Yellow Lab 1m 2f
5 Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (SRT) 2m 3f
4 Pseudotropheus flavus ( Dinghani) 1m 3f
1 Metriaclima greshakei (Albino) 1m
1 Neolamprologus tretocephalus 1m
1 Dwarf pleco
1 Common pleco


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the soft lighting of the tank above.
:thumb:


----------

